# Kinda Stuck in Miami



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, I'm a NC fisherman on a business trip here in Miami, fed exed me a couple rods down, brought some basic tackle and bought a bucket and aerator, gonna try to make the best of the weekend. Stayin just North of Miami Airport and went out to Haulover this evening and not much goin on, did catch a small triger and a snapper at the boat docks on live shrimp, think I'll head down toward the Keys Saturday morning and see what I can find. If any of you ******* brothers would like to give me some suggestions I'd appreciate it, if not I'll survive. Thanks - River


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

ill be there next week!!! i wanna take my eqipment down...dunno where to go. let me know and keep me informed


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

EugeneChoe, I'll keep you informed, this evening I'm planning on checking out Key Biscayne. I've heard theres trout in the grass flats there this time of year but don't know if they are accessible to a foot fisherman. Would kinda be nice to have my 198 Sailfish down here but I'd probably ground her, again I'll survive. Later - River


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*If you go north thiers piers*

in Broward. Theres a flat right there by haulover that you can access though I suppose it's a little bit deep to wade. Go Oleta River state park and rent a kayak, fish out of that. Key biscayne I've not fished yet but I'll get there eventually. Newport pier on 163 st is probably not worth your time especially since I think half of it is still closed.

I've read good things about rickenbacker causeway in key biscayne. From Oleta theres also access to the ICW to fish.

I'm having a hard time thinking of other spots now but if I can I'll post them.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks much fisherkid, use to jak but gettin old and health not that great. I'm done with work for today headin to Key Biscayne will let you know what I see - River


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Well guys, Went down to Rickenbacker Causeway and there were quite a few fishin there but no catchin except for a couple pinfish. Drove through Key Biscayne to Bill Baggs State Park and theres some nice fishin on the very end, theres more than a mile of beach from the light house down the back side to fish, 8 or so small decks to fish off of. The guys I could understand there said they caught a lot of fish, snapper, jacks, trout, etc. I saw a couple nice jacks caught, best bait is again live shrimp and today was bad with the hard wind in their face. Thats a nice place to fish but I'm headin toward the Keys tomorrow, may try there Sunday - had fun lookin around - River


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

YESTERDAY morning I drove to seven mile bridge this side of Key West picked up 5 dozen live shrimp on the way, fished on the old bridge got some bumps hooked up on somein that felt good but lost it. Lots a fishin there but very little catchin, water fast and dirty with lots a grass. Drove back North stoppin a each bridge and lookin or fishin, same thing till I got to the bridge just south of Islamorada, some catchin goin on there, I put up my 8 1/2 ft rod and got my 7 ft with a 1000 Stratic out, had a ball catchin undersize Snappers,fun pullage, musta caught about 25 in hour and a half. Saw some big Tarpon roll under that bridge, word was lots of snook under that bridge at night ifin you can get your bait past the Tarpon. Left at 8 AM, got back to motel at 8 PM, had fun, full day - Whooped and wasn't stuck in MIA.
Today out to Haulover, hopefully buy some live shrimp, fish a little there then take 95 down to Bill Baggs Park (Google Earth calls it Cape Florida State Park), then back in time to get the last hundred laps of the Atlanta Race. GO Dale Jr. - River


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Well guys there was no catching going on yesterday that I saw at Haulover or Bill Baggs Park. Their were lots of people fishing especially at Bill Baggs Park so there must be catchin going on there sometimes, beautiful places but lots of close in boat traffic just like the cut at Haulover. Had fun fishin though, today I got one stop near Opa Locka Airport, then two stops in Ft Lauderdale then spend the night in Coral Springs. Tomorrow a short visit in Coral Springs, then I got about 1 1/2 days to get to Casselbury just north of Orlando. Think I'll be spendin a little time at Sebastian Inlet then JettyPark, so ifin some of you guys see an old man with a Harley Tee Shirt on and real ugly water shoes, its me. I'm out of Miami headed north - River


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I can give you an update at Sebastian inlet.. PM me if you want...
The Sebastian Inlet has been yielding bluefish and jack crevalle on silver spoons at the beginning of the incoming tide. Sheepshead can be caught on pieces of shrimp near the rocks of the jetties. Snook and redfish are being caught on live pinfish, cut bait and large jigs.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*River*

Jettypark should be getting better now that the cold front has come and gone. It's already warming up, seeing that you are staying in "Casselberry" Jettypark would be closer to you then SI. And the fishing reports are about the same at both places. At jettypark you will be able to fish the Pier, jetty and the beach. And if gets to Windy just go back to the drawbridge and fish there. (It isnt far from the Park at all) and on your drive to and from "Jettypark" you can always stop and fish the intercoastal. (The two main brigdes you go over to get to there) If you are going to fish Jettypark on the Pier, and are going to use liveshrimp...Freeline them right around the piling. I would first try the "Baitshop" inside the port at the boat docks...cant miss it there is a Tiki bar right in front of them and boat ramps....They sell Live pinfish (I would get some) and live shrimp. The baitshop at jettypark is a hit and miss at times, so try inside the port first. You can soak a livebait fish on your heavy pole and freeline the shrimp on your lighter pole...Where in Casselberry are you staying???? I live right there....:fishing:


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks VICIII and jettypark28, I think I'll listen and fish Jetty Park. My work in Casselbury will only take an hour are so but I'll have to visit there last because thats where I have to ship my rods home. I've got a motel room tomorrow night at Cocoa Beach, the guy at the desk said it was only 3 miles from Jetty Park. How long is the drive from Jetty Park to Casselbury, I know its about an hour from Casselbury to the MCO airport. My flight home is 12:30 thursday, may just do my visit thursday and fish all day wednesday at Jetty Park. Thanks again for the advice - River


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Its*

only about a hour drive, from casselberry to Jettypark. And being only three mile from there is pretty good. I would fish the early morning then if nothing is hitting take a break. And go back and fish the sunset. If you are going to use Shrimp...don't use too big of a hook or too much weight......and please don't use steel leader with shrimp, cause you will see alot of tourist doing that like i said before use your big pole to soak a pinfish or cutbait out in the jetty. Then freeline a shrimp around the piling with your smaller pole, you might be able to bring in a snook. And if one is there, you will hook up with him. The pinfish they sell at the baitshop arent that big, but will do just find. Use a 4/0 circle hook, on a fishfinder rig (egg sinker) and just toss him out. the old part of the pier has hole where you can stick your pole in. The new part that goes above the water doesnt. If you lay your rod on the railing, make sure to lossen up your drag. So if a big fish takes the pinfish, it won't drag your pole over the rail...(I have seen this happen) at least this way you will be targeting more then one fish.....Good luck and let us know how you did.....:fishing:


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

jettypark28, Thanks very much, I've never used a wire leader, I always use about a ft.+ of 20 Lb. Suffix flourecarbon with a small swivel when I'm freelining is that to OK. Being Casselbury is just an hr. away I'll probably spend Wednesday night in the same Motel and get out Thursday morning and do my work then on to the airport. Thanks again, I'll let you know what happens but if theres no catchin its still fun - River


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If you are*

going to freeline the shrimp, don't bother with the swivel...just do line to leader with a uni-knot this way your shrimp doesnt wear himself out and just swim for you. You wouldnt belive how much line a shrimp can pull out if you let him, and 20lb leader is really light. 40lb is my lightest, even fish without teeth can chew thru the 20lb after a short fight. My main mono lines are 20lb and my leaders are 50 to 80lb floucarbon. Not that i am going to catch anything that large, but it just keeps them from fraying the line. hopefully the wind will die down And it will warm up....The guys at the baitshop are pretty good, about telling you what is biting. (the one at the boatdocks inside the port) Catch something big....and show us locals up that way i will have a reason to be out there to protect our honor  At least that what i can tell my GF....Good luck and i hope you do well....:fishing:


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Well Guys, got to Jetty Park yesterday about 4:00, bought a couple dozen shrimp and fished off the pier till about 7:00. I caught 1 undersized Pompano (about 10") and hooked up with something nice that ran down the pier a couple pilins then went under and cut my line, felt goood and got my adrenalin flowin, both hookups were freelinin like jettypark said. In NC that Pompano would have went grease divin, went back out this morning and something got my shrimp a couple times but no hookups. Haven't seen anyone else catchin either, winds blowin straight in the inlet and the waters dirty. I'm gonna mess around a little now and drive down to Sebastian Inlet to see whats happening then get back in time to fish Jetty Park from 4:00 to dark. Thanks again for the info jettypark28 and I'll keep you posted - I'm havin fun - River


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I am glad*

my info is working for someone hell sometimes it doesnt work for me My guess is you hook up to a Snook. Just because of what it did, Snook are "Masters" on diving into pilings and cutting you off. If you do hook up again to one, Most of the time when they grab the bait. You will notice that the line will go out towards deeper water, What i do is let him take line out then wait alittle. Then hit him if you are using a Jhook, Circle hook just reel in pretty hard. Once he feels the hook he will try to keep swimming out. Let him but add pressure to the drag, put your hand on the side of the spoon. This way when you start bringing him in, he wont have much enery to dive into the pilings, But if he dive back at you. Tired him out by pulling the other way he is going, if he is swimming to the right side of you...Pull to the left. And if he swimming to left...Pull to the right. This will also help you in turning him....And that wears them out...Good luck down at SI....


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Well yesterday evening the wind was just blowin to hard at SI, Jetty Park and everywhere I went, I even checked out a spot the guy at Fishing World told me about on the Bananna River, wind was bad on the inside, too. I'm gonna try Jetty Park for a couple hrs. this AM, and then its off to the airport, had a blast just fishin and messin round yesterday though - River


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Got back home to Carolina yesterday evening, wind was still blowin straight in Jetty Park yesterday morning and the water was dirty, several people fishin but no catchin but I enjoyed the morning. Hey, you guys on Space Coast got some real nice places to fish but down in the south area of Miami there just ain't as much, ifin I had my pick from what little I got to see it would be Bill Baggs State Park, as many people that comes on week ends theres gotta be a bite goes on sometimes. If you stuck for a weekend like I was the keys is da place, if I had some time down there I think some places to wade fish could be found. Well my next trip will be to OBX after Easter, can't wait to be on my turf. Thanks again Florida Surf Fisherman for the courtesy and I'll be back - River


----------

